# Joy Ride



## woodsac (Mar 6, 2007)

Just when you thought you'd seen it all...

That's right go ahead and laugh...that's what I'm here for. Yep...I'm here for everyone to laugh at. Go ahead...poke me with a stick if it'll make you feel better 



Myself + Fisheye + HDR = more laughing @ Jake for you.








            It ain't no Lincoln...but who cares...


My pappy said "Son your gonna drive me to drinkin'
If you don't stop driving that hot rod Lincoln"

Have you heard the story of the hot rod race
Where the Fords and the Lincolns were setting the pace?
Well that story is true cause I'm here to say
I was driving that model A.

It's got a Lincoln motor and its really souped up
And that model A body makes it look like a pup
It's got eight cylinders, uses them all
It's got overdrive, just won't stall

It's got a four barrel carb, and dual exhaust
With foureleven gears you can really get lost.
It's got safety tubes, but I ain't scared
Breaks are good, tires fair

Pullin out of San Pedro late one night
With the moon and the stars just shinin bright
We was headed up grapevine Hill
Passing cars like they was standing still

All of a sudden, in the wink of an eye
A Cadillac sedan passed us by
I said "Boys this ones marked for me"
But by then the tail lights was all you could see

Now the fellas rid me for being behind
So I thought I'd let that Lincoln unwind
Took my foot of the gas and man alive
I shoved it on down into over drive

Wound it up to 110
My speedometer said I hit top end
My foot was glued like lead to the floor
That's all there is, and there ain't no more

Now the boys all thought that I'd lost my sense
Those telephone poles looked like a picket fence
They said "Slow down, I see spots!"
The lines on the road just looked like dots

Took a corner, side swiped a truck
Crossed my fingers just for luck
My fenders was clicking the guard rail post
The guy beside me was white as a ghost

We had smoke coming from out of the back
When I started gainin on that Cadillac
I knew I could catch him, I thought I could pass
But don't you know by then we'd be low on gas

I had flames coming from out of the side
Feel the tension, man what a ride
I said "Look out boys, I've got a license to fly"
And that Caddy pulled over and let us by

All of the sudden she started knocking
Down in the dips she started rocking
I looked in the mirror. Red lights were blinking
The cops was after my Hot Rod Lincoln - Damn

The arrested me and they put me in jail
Called my pappy to throw my bail
And he said "Son, you're going to drive me to drinkin'
If you don't stop driving that Hot Rod Lincoln"

*lyrics by All


----------



## DeepSpring (Mar 6, 2007)

AMAZING I love it


----------



## niforpix (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm scared. :???:


----------



## Corry (Mar 6, 2007)

I SO LOVE THIS! Jake, you seriously are a total riot.  I'd love to meet you!


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 6, 2007)

Jake, you are in a league of your own. Always enjoy your very creative images. 

Eric


----------



## woodsac (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks you guys 



niforpix said:


> I'm scared. :???:


If this scares you..don't ever...ever...go into my darkside gallery!!!



Corry said:


> I SO LOVE THIS! Jake, you seriously are a total riot.  I'd love to meet you!


Corry, if I ever manage to drag myself out of the desert, I'll make sure I let you know where I'm heading


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 6, 2007)

HOW DO YOU DO THAT?!?!?


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 6, 2007)

I sooo love the expression on your face!


----------



## avcabob (Mar 6, 2007)

I laughed, but in a good way. It looks to me like it was hand drawn but not. I don't think I can explain it better then that. But I like the effect very much.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 6, 2007)

Corry said:


> I SO LOVE THIS! Jake, you seriously are a total riot.  I'd love to meet you!



I completely agree!  What a fun photo!


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> HOW DO YOU DO THAT?!?!?


Im confused too...  Great work by the way you always seem to make me try and figure out how you do the stuff that you do.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks again.

No secrets here. It's just another HDR/fisheye combination. Auto bracket the exposure. Strap the cam to the dash and hope for the best


----------



## shingfan (Mar 7, 2007)

looks cool...i love it


----------



## doenoe (Mar 7, 2007)

once again a great shot


----------



## rabidzoomer (Mar 7, 2007)

the texture of the photo makes you kind of rugid and homeless looking...thats because you first see you then the car in the same texture...funny though..


----------



## Alison (Mar 7, 2007)

Fantastic image. Always a treat to view your work.


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 7, 2007)

THat is pretty amazing...it had me searching all of my old photos to try HDR


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 7, 2007)

AIRIC said:


> Jake, you are in a league of your own. Always enjoy your very creative images.
> 
> Eric


I agree...
You are the only person I've seen who can pull this off. :lmao:

This is one of my favorite photos of all of your fisheye one's btw. :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 7, 2007)

I want you as a pet 

that is *insert swear word here* AWESOME


----------



## woodsac (Mar 7, 2007)

You guys are awesome!!!

I couldn't ask for better compliments. Especially with some of the "alternative" processing I do, because I know it's not for everyone. I really appreciate all the support everyone gives me. Thanks so much!


----------



## gizmo2071 (Mar 7, 2007)

I think you should post the poem thing you worte aswell, it just makes the image even more incredible


----------



## tpe (Mar 7, 2007)

Truely excelent, and the best use of HDR i have ever seen.

tim


----------



## woodsac (Mar 7, 2007)

gizmo2071 said:


> I think you should post the poem thing you worte aswell, it just makes the image even more incredible


:lmao:
Thanks Matt. I'll update my post.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 7, 2007)

One of the best images I've seen around here!

Pete


----------



## danir (Mar 7, 2007)

Great picture.
I wouldn't get on a car with that driver  .

Dani


----------



## Corry (Mar 7, 2007)

woodsac said:


> :lmao:
> Thanks Matt. I'll update my post.




I love Hot Rod Lincoln! I haven't heard that song in ages!


----------



## Arch (Mar 7, 2007)

lmao.... that is funny tho... but i know you dont mind be laughed at... or people being terrified of you... or anything really!

great job with this one woody :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## NavyJelly (Mar 7, 2007)

That is a MENTAL picture !


congratulations...


----------



## woodsac (Mar 7, 2007)

Again...thanks so much!!!
Really, really means a lot.

The bad part...how the hell am I gonna top this one


----------



## oldnavy170 (Mar 7, 2007)

This photo is hilarious!!!  Love it!!!!


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm laughing over here. I love that shot! I imagine that is the look that will be on my Dad's face when his Chevelle is street legal.


----------



## ravikiran (Mar 8, 2007)

Funny shot.


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 8, 2007)

woodsac said:


> Again...thanks so much!!!
> Really, really means a lot.
> 
> The bad part...*how the hell am I gonna top this one *


no clue...
You did set the bar pretty high... :lmao:


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 8, 2007)

Hahaha, I love this!


----------



## silentrunning (Mar 9, 2007)

I keep coming back to this picture! Each time it seems like it gets more amazing. Nice work!


----------



## GreenNV (Mar 14, 2007)

That is an awesome photo and it does look like a drawing. How do you do that? Excellent!!!


----------



## fotophia (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh .. my.. god! That rocks!!!! That is just... wow! seroiusly, you rock!


----------



## droyz2000 (Mar 29, 2007)

How do you get that great texture on your HDR? When I do HDR it does not have the great texture. Mine look very blah.


----------



## silentrunning (Mar 29, 2007)

I got permission to post this picture on a totally unrelated forum and the people there freaked! They thought it was the coolest picture they ever saw. A couple of them have come over here to check this place out.


----------



## IrishDame (Mar 29, 2007)

Holy crap. That's freakin awesome!


----------



## DanOzSTX (Mar 29, 2007)

Encore!

That is AWESOME!  I cant even think of what else to say.  Big time :thumbup:

As long as you dont mind, that pic just bumped my dog off my desktop background


----------



## Darksyde (Mar 30, 2007)

That pic is amazing. Great job.


----------



## Sgt_Major (Mar 30, 2007)

BRILLIANT photograph! stunning! 

draws me into yout joy 100% Superb.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back up. I've been away for a week or so and just wanted to give another round of thanks to everyone that took time to leave comments. I really appreciate all the support I get from this community!!!

I've received a few PM's, hope I answered all your questions


----------



## SCWIDVICIOUS (Apr 4, 2007)

woodsac said:


> Again...thanks so much!!!
> Really, really means a lot.
> 
> The bad part...how the hell am I gonna top this one


 
I dont think you will have a problem topping this. I went looking at some of your photo's, you are just simply one of the best I have ever seen..

This is one of the first pics I seen when I joined the board, now I need to figure out off of this HDR, and these cool little tricks, that is as soon as i figure out how to take a good picture..lol


Good work, I love it. I hope I can be 1/2 the photographer you are one day.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 4, 2008)

And hey look, Woodsac got a 'first place' prize with that photo in the PC Photo Magazing Best Shot of 2007!!  Way to go, Jake!


----------



## LynziMarie (Jul 4, 2008)

haha..... giggles from me are always a good sign!!


I'd be slightly wary of meeting you on the road however... nothing good ever came from a grin like that


----------



## jeffie7 (Jul 4, 2008)

Great picture! I really enjoyed looking at your website, you've got a lot of really nice stuff posted there.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey well done Jake!!!

I have to say that I have 2 bookmarks for TPF, one is the main forum and the other is this shot. Every couple of weeks I have to look at this shot again as its probably the best shot ever posted on here


----------



## woollmeister (Jul 5, 2008)

White knuckle fever! Ah, it brings back memories...

Bloody amazing work woodsac. Congratulations.     :thumbsup:


----------



## Renair (Jul 5, 2008)

Jake, saw this on another site, absolutely love it!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm glad to see this thread resurrected after more than a year.

TO DATE, this is one of the most memorable, creative and impressive images I've seen here.

-Pete


----------



## Emerana (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG LOVE THIS PHOTO

and ALLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!  Total flash back!!


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 5, 2008)

congrats


----------



## woodsac (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't say thank you enough for all of your continued support! 

I started taking pictures about 4 years ago. And this is pretty much where I started posting to learn more. I wouldn't be doing what I'm doing now without the support of everyone here. 

Thanks to everyone for sticking with me and all the continued comments/critique. Learn from your critique


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 7, 2008)

How wonderful to see you visiting us, woodsac!! And a heartfelt 'congrats' to you on the first place finish. I can't tell you how thrilled I was when I saw it (quite some time after it was published, I'm afraid).


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 7, 2008)

This shot is just ridiculous. And by ridiculous I mean freaking awesome! Are you kidding me? That IS the little boy in me every damn time I get on my bike or in my car. 

I know I am late to the table but someone bumped this... 

(snarf)


----------



## Doug (Jul 7, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## BoblyBill (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to comment again... I just have to... Congrats Jake!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 15, 2008)

So I received my July/August issue of PC Photo today and I opened it up to page 13 to find Woodsac had won first place in PC Photos "Your Best Shot" contest. 

Awesome work Woodsac! I can honestly say that this is the first time I've ever recognized a TPF members work in an international publication. I feel proud to be a member.


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 15, 2008)

*I LOVE IT..what a great image!!!*


----------



## matt-l (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice Jake, this is fantastic!


----------



## Corry (Jul 15, 2008)

:shock:  That is so awesome!  I remember when you first posted this photo!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I remember the shot...but I can't see it anywhere :scratch:

Congrats, none the less.


----------



## woodsac (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks again for all the great replies!

I finally got my copy in the mail...almost 2 weeks after it was published 

Here ya go Mike.


----------



## DeadEye (Feb 10, 2011)

Bump:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

A linky
http://www.redbubble.com/people/woodsac/art/151392-13-joy-ride          His work inspired me.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 11, 2011)

DeadEye said:


> His work inspired me.



And me.

I feel this is one of the most creative images ever posted here.  EVERY time I read "HDR" I think of this image.

-Pete


----------



## 8ball (Feb 11, 2011)

I see no image?


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 11, 2011)

8ball said:


> I see no image?



Image here.


----------

